# Nine days since the last post! I'll start one off.....



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

I come here a few times a day.

Nine days since the last post? C'mon! I can hear the crickets right now…....

So I'll start one off…...

For everyone here that's performing woodworking as a business -

Regardles of the scale of your business , what is your biggest most pressing legal concern in running your business?

Let's get something lively going!

Howard


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fear of an illegal amputation because I don't have saw stop!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

A customer that I can not satisfy. When I accept a job, I have the belief that I can make the item the way they want it. Then I worry constantly that they won't be happy with it. I do my best to make it better than they expected. Small area, word of mouth is big. Gotta make the customer happy.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Collecting and reporting sales tax to keep the state happy. Selling custom furniture and small items is totally different from doing cabinetry and built-ins.

Since I did both over the years, it was always a hassle to collect and report properly.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Liability in regards to completed products.


----------



## john111 (Dec 18, 2012)

I have made a lot of step stools and started to get worried about the liability stand point. What if someone had abused the stool which in turn caused them to get hurt and then decide it was the stools fault. I have stopped making them just because of that fact.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Workman's Comp and other employee related laws. We're just busy enough that the two of us are always strapped for time but don't have the work for a full-time employee. Getting setup legally and financially to make that move for a part-timer is too big a leap at the moment.

Our lawyer, accountant and insurance agent keep us on the right track for the rest of the stuff. It adds a little to overhead but it helps the marketing since we're fully legit in the eyes of the state.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"I come here a few times a day." Do you do that without being Signed In?

Which also brought you to this conclusion? "Nine days since the last post? C'mon! I can hear the crickets right now"

"Let's get something lively going!" Sure! Why Not!

Why did I ask the above questions?

Your Profile shows that the last time you were on here was 17 Days Ago and 26 Days before that.

At 17 Days you posted One Answer to your Previous Post that you put up 26 Days ago.

*Has To Be That You Don't Sign In Every time You Come On Here. Right??*

With All Due Respect, Naturally.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Hmmmmmm…........

Not quite sure what prompted your response, Rick.

But I commend you.

You took a huge amount of time out of your day to gather indepth research into my posting and login habits. And then you committed even more of your time to share a summary of your findings with all of us.

As for everyone who answered the actual question - thank you!

For everyone else, how about adding your own observations in the spirit of my original post?

That is, a little bit of fun and some thought-provoking conversation related to the actual question!

All the best.

Howard


----------



## MrKnowItAll (May 13, 2014)

In this corner, we have Rick, weighing in at a sultry 6106 posts. And in this corner, we have Howard, weighing in at a lively 37 posts. 
Let's get ready to rrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmbbbbbllllllllllle !!!!!!

much more fun than the original question


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

It took less than 15 Minutes to do both.

I'll assume the Actual Questions will remain Unanswered

Than you for your Response.

I'm done.


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

Wow wtf? They guy was just getting a discussion going. Reminds me of the search function police from another forum I frequent


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow WTF is Right!

So. Your Contribution to this, as Howard has now asked for:

"Regardless of the scale of your business , what is your biggest most pressing legal concern in running your business?" & This _"how about adding your own observations in the spirit of my original post?"_

Is What?


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*"I come here a few times a day.

Nine days since the last post? C'mon! I can hear the crickets right now……"*

I don't know what time zone you are in but there a boat load of posts every single day.

Have you been taking your meds regularly like the doc said?


----------

